# Mum Do I Really Have To Go For A Walk



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie really wasn't keen to get out the car for a walk. 











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bbxccu


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh bless her ... I guess we are all fed up with the rain! 

S x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She's normally fine in the rain, but today she just didn't want to know  Even when we finally set off, she wasn't bouncing around as she normally does  Guess she just wants a soggy day or a duvet day


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor thing  They are just the same as us - some days just feel like lazy days!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aww that's not like Millie. Maybe she was just tired?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We tried again this evening, after the tennis. The sun was shinning and she was back to her usual bouncy self. Had a lovely old time playing chase with a jack russell.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Oh bless her ... I guess we are all fed up with the rain!
> 
> S x


Sue we are all fed up with the rain   .. are you fed up with drying cockapoos .. 

I bathed Picnic and Fudge this afternoon .. as they were so wet anyway .. at least they smell nice now .. Honey who could do with a shower too but need to wait a while for her


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Millie looks too comfortable for a walk .. I think I would just snuggle up next to her  enjoy a rest xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Aww that's not like Millie. Maybe she was just tired?


Yep I know that tired feeling .. the rain makes you feel like staying in, snuggling up and of course eating cake  

July what a joke ... I am quitting from being the ILMC weather girl as I will be so disliked predicting all this naff weather (by the way I gave myself the weather girl role, so I can take it away too lol) I know you think I am mad , yep you are right xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh that really is not like Millie...I guess we are all allowed an off day!

It's official I hate the rain...or at least the ramifications of it owning two poos...thank goodness for dog blasters!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yep I know that tired feeling .. the rain makes you feel like staying in, snuggling up and of ocurse eating cake
> 
> July what a joke ... I am quitting from being the ILMC weather girl as I will be so disliked predicting all this naff weather (by the way I gave myself the weather girl role, so I can take it away too lol) I know you think I am mad , yep you are right xxx


Good since you took the job all we have had is rubbish weather


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, I'll try and be weather girl instead, do I need training JoJo 

My theory on weather is to look at the weather and if its no good, look at another weather map. Eventually you find the weather you want and go with that  Simples


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aw good Julie...a new weather girl. Let's face it you can't do any worse than Jojo - she was rubbish


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Good since you took the job all we have had is rubbish weather


Umm I was thinking the same ... I just wanted a glamous role .. ha ha ha .. you should see the state of me .. oh no .. you have lol 




MillieDog said:


> Ok, I'll try and be weather girl instead, do I need training JoJo
> 
> My theory on weather is to look at the weather and if its no good, look at another weather map. Eventually you find the weather you want and go with that  Simples


No training required .. just talk up the nice weather .. well thats what I did and totally messed up .. hope you have a better plan   



colpa110 said:


> Aw good Julie...a new weather girl. Let's face it you can't do any worse than Jojo - she was rubbish


Right I thought you were my mate, didnt take you long to get rid of your naff weather girl .... oh no I must not giggle or be happy .. that would be too much fun .. lets keep it dull and boring he he he


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Umm I was thinking the same ... I just wanted a glamous role .. ha ha ha .. you should see the state of me .. oh no .. you have lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that would never do


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

so now I have been saked by Colin   

Julie please work your magic and bring us some sunshine ... we could all do with some lovely weather for toilet training, dog walks and of course meets


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep the van Dogh/Downes/Norriss household is getting well and truely fed up of the rain!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, here goes..... first attempt at Cockapoo weather. Tried it on myself first 

Met Karen (Wellerfeller) and her motley crew, for a walk this morning and wanted dry weather, obviously. And that's what we got ..... along with loads of mud 'cos of all the rain  But it was fun and all dogs went home dirrrtttty 

Advanced warning... the next good/dry (can't do better than dry yet) is this Thursday. I've already booked it in. I need dry that day, hopefully with a smattering of sunshine as my son is graduating then  proud mummy,


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's official, you lot are totally bonkers but you make me smile and I love you for it!

Julie, hope the sun shines for you on Thursday. It will be a special day. Is this the son that fell? How is he doing?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Julie .. you are a natural weather girl  ... pleased Colin saked me now .. 

Do you think I am pushing my luck if I ask you to do a weather report with a map in the background .. oh yes a video report with Millie too .. well it is cockapoo weather .. Bridget Jones style reporting would make the forum popular for sure ... 

I am hoping for a dry day for you and your family on Thursday  be proud of your son .. very proud xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Is this the Bridget Jones bit when she slides down the firemans pole !! I'm trying to work out if I can reinact it with Millie wrapped around my shoulders laughing like Mutley 

Clare - this is my elder son James. Charlie is the one who fell. I'm in hosp right now waiting for him to return from surgery. And he's coming too on Thursday !

Sorry lots of !!! As tapatalk doesn't have smiley faces.  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?stnt24


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Apart from that one !  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?k4ftg5


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Motley crew!?!?! Julie I am offended!


I think we need to sack this weather girl too.

Hope all is going well for Charlie!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Is this the Bridget Jones bit when she slides down the firemans pole !! I'm trying to work out if I can reinact it with Millie wrapped around my shoulders laughing like Mutley
> 
> Clare - this is my elder son James. Charlie is the one who fell. I'm in hosp right now waiting for him to return from surgery. And he's coming too on Thursday !
> 
> ...


Hope all went well with Charlie's surgery :hug:


----------

